# Das Grundstück gehört meiner Mutter



## ITA

_Anfang mit fast jedes Wochenende nach Hause gefarhen.
_Das Grundstück gehört meiner Mutter.

Como siempre gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Andræs

Hola ITA, así sin contexto, yo diría:

Anfang mit fast jedes Wochenende nach Hause gefarhen.
_(Mit Anfang fast jedes Wochenende nach Hause gefahren?)_
Haber viajado a casa con el comienzo de casi cada fin de semana.

Das Grundstück gehört meiner Mutter.
La propiedad pertenece a mi madre.

Un saludo.
Andræs.


----------



## ITA

Andræs said:
			
		

> Hola ITA, así sin contexto, yo diría:
> 
> Anfang mit fast jedes Wochenende nach Hause gefarhen.
> _(Mit Anfang fast jedes Wochenende nach Hause gefahren?)_
> Haber viajado a casa con el comienzo de casi cada fin de semana.
> 
> Das Grundstück gehört meiner Mutter.
> La propiedad pertenece a mi madre.
> 
> Un saludo.
> Andræs.



gracias nuevamente


----------



## Whodunit

ITA said:
			
		

> _Anfang mit fast jedes Wochenende nach Hause gefarhen.



Can you say that sentence in Spanish or English, please? It really makes no sense.


----------



## ITA

whodunit said:
			
		

> Can you say that sentence in Spanish or English, please? It really makes no sense.



dice :deshalb bin ich am Anfang mit Lars fast jedes Wochenende nach Hause gefahren.


----------



## Andræs

Ahhh, entonces sería:

"Por eso al principio, viajaba a casa con Lars casi todos los fines de semana."

"That´s why initially, I traveled home with Lars almost every weekend."

Andræs.


----------



## ITA

Andræs said:
			
		

> Ahhh, entonces sería:
> 
> "Por eso al principio, viajaba a casa con Lars casi todos los fines de semana."
> 
> "That´s why initially, I traveled home with Lars almost every weekend."
> 
> Andræs.



Si ahora que Whodunit pregunta me doy cuenta que me comí una parte "perdón"


----------

